# propeller shaft/bearing



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Can someone give me an idea of what might be starting to go loose in my Honda hs 80 auger/propeller shaft below the ,sounds like a bearing may be going and I have a bit of play when I reach in with my hand on the shaft, I can move it up & down and side to side a bit,when the auger is engaged it sounds like a bearing knock or rubbing,is the bearing on the pulley on the back of the housing when you take it off as if you are taking the the front off to change the belts,I know when you take off the front housing to change the belts that the pulley is attached to the housing there, just wondering if the bearing is in that or not, how hard is it to change,cost of a bearing approx. ect,is pressed on or how do you change it, I can still use the blower as we got dumped here on the west coast of newfoundland Canada for 2 days with about 50 plus centimeters od snow, 3 hours blowing yesterday and just used her again for another 3 hours this morning, it throws the snow wicked but can here that knocking lightly when using her, when she fills right up with snow and load is on her the knock is not that bad yet


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

chaulky45 said:


> I know when you take off the front housing to change the belts that the pulley is attached to the housing there, just wondering if the bearing is in that or not, how hard is it to change,cost of a bearing approx. ect,is pressed on or how do you change it


Yup, it's directly behind the pulley. It's not hard at all to change, and the part is around $10 US. To change the bearing you need to pull the front housing off like you're going to change the belt as well as the impeller/auger assembly. The pulley and shaft will slide right out the back of the blower housing. From that point go to the other side of the housing. Behind where the impeller sits you will find 3 10mm bolts. These are what hold the bearing in place. Remove these three bolts and the bearing and brace will come off the other side of the housing. 

Of course I'd recommend checking the bearing for smooth operation once you remove it, but if it's bad you simply put the new bearing in the way the old one came out. It's not pressed on or anything, so you bolt it back into place and slide the shaft back in and reassemble your machine.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

TomB985 said:


> Yup, it's directly behind the pulley. It's not hard at all to change, and the part is around $10 US. To change the bearing you need to pull the front housing off like you're going to change the belt as well as the impeller/auger assembly. The pulley and shaft will slide right out the back of the blower housing. From that point go to the other side of the housing. Behind where the impeller sits you will find 3 10mm bolts. These are what hold the bearing in place. Remove these three bolts and the bearing and brace will come off the other side of the housing.
> 
> Of course I'd recommend checking the bearing for smooth operation once you remove it, but if it's bad you simply put the new bearing in the way the old one came out. It's not pressed on or anything, so you bolt it back into place and slide the shaft back in and reassemble your machine.


Ok thanks for the info, I was hoping it was not going to be a big job,thanks for the info, Mike, West Coast of Newfoundland


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You will probably save some money buy going right to a bearing dealer instead of going to Honda. Honda probably takes the same bearing and marks it up at least double cost.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Shryp said:


> You will probably save some money buy going right to a bearing dealer instead of going to Honda. Honda probably takes the same bearing and marks it up at least double cost.


Yes or triple the cost, my buddy runs a bearing place here, when I get a chance to go at it I'll will take it down to him to see if he can match one up


----------

